#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Has anyone married a bar girl?

## Fingers_in_pies

A friend of mine is planning on marrying a bar girl, he has been with her for a number of years and she still works in the bar. There has been ups and downs and he is cool with the thought that although she supposably doesn't go with men she wanks them off in the bar and anything that goes on in there is cool. She now though works outside getting the men in, now i have walked past this bar many a time and she hasnt been outside. I tell him and he says "oh she is just lazy dont worry about it". Right after this he says he has been sending her &#163;500 pounds a month to build a house in Burriram. He hasnt seen any pics and she isnt overseeing the build. 
Dont get me wrong she is a lovely girl and while i lived in BKK she helped me set my flat up and showed me how bills are paid etc. He says he loves her but doesnt trust her, so how can this work? Has anyone else been in a proper relationship with a bar girl?

I sometimes go on this forum to ask questions and some of the members are a strange lot who are brain washed by their so called beautiful bar girls Bar Girls & Bar Ladies - Thailand Bargirls, nightlife in Asia - Thailand Bargirls, nightlife in Asia

Sorry i start alot of threads i just have alot of questions and as alot of the people on here are ex pats and have experience in Thailand i just like to know your opinions.

----------


## Little Chuchok

Love is blind

----------


## kingwilly

surely that's a rhetorical question.

----------


## Rigger

Your mates not real bright is he
&#163;500 and she is still at the bar come on  :Very Happy:

----------


## dirtydog

> she supposably doesn't go with men she wanks them off in the bar


I probably know her then  :Smile:  cant beat those sort of bars  :Smile: 

Hell they got wife swapping in the UK, ok the guy aint getting his share but I feel sure she is enjoying herself  :Smile:

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

Thankyou Rigger .... thats exactly what i said to him!

----------


## Spin

Your friend a "troll" by any chance?

----------


## RDN

What's her name and what's the bar? Let's all have a go and report back!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

nope, i nor he has ever trolled.

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

lol @ RDN yeah thats a great idea but i am not sure my mate would appreciate that gesture

----------


## Thetyim

> Has anyone else been in a proper relationship with a bar girl?


Yes thousands of blokes have.

The disaster rate is rather high.

I am sure there must be a few successful BG relationships but most of them end up a failure.

----------


## Blake7

But answer the man's question - who's married a bargirl?

I'm also quite interested

----------


## Rigger

> I'm also quite interested


Why so interested 
I think you have a hang up with guys with bar girls  :Smile:

----------


## man with no head

> But answer the man's question - who's married a bargirl?
> 
> I'm also quite interested


How about who has married and then went out for bargirls?

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

I dont have anything against it i just feel that he has been somewhat corrupted in a way that a few years ago i was in a relationship with a lap dancer. This girl obviously never prostituted herself but did earn money by flirting with men each night and taking their money from them in a dance for three minutes. I told him and he was like "no i couldnt handle that at all, she chatting to men and taking her clothes off" and then a few years later he is in this situation.

----------


## man with no head

Seems like a recipe for disaster to me. Why marry one when for the same money you could have endless ones?

Hypothetically I could not feel confident with a wife like that and I would never consider it.

----------


## Blake7

> Originally Posted by Blake7
> 
> I'm also quite interested
> 
> 
> Why so interested 
> I think you have a hang up with guys with bar girls


yes, thats right. I give anyone a red whoever so mentions bargirls....

----------


## Spin

Your mate sounds like a right dullard. The UK passport agency should recall his passport and stamp it "do not let this dickhead into Thailand"

Sending 35k a month to a bargirl who "does not have sex with customers"

What a cnut!

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

I know this is a terrible thing to say but .... i agree with you codger

----------


## Thetyim

A lot of blokes come on holiday to LOS and leave their brains at the airport.
I don't know why it happens so often here.

A friend of mine has visited LOS many times and knows the score here but on one trip he decided to get involved with a BG and has been sending money ever since.  We have tried telling him but he will not listen.
Your friend  will probably be the same

----------


## man with no head

Maybe we ought to start scamming people like that. Who needs to work any longer?  :Wink:

----------


## Spin

MYGID syndrome?

----------


## Blake7

But if you are an Australian ex-con then I suppose that an Issaan peasant turned whore might be a good match.

----------


## Thetyim

> But if you are an Australian ex-con then I suppose that an Issaan peasant turned whore might be a good match.


Hardly a match

The Isaan girl would win easily

----------


## davethailand

Describe a bargirl!
A girl might have worked in 10 bars and gone with 1000 guys or a girl might have worked in 1 bar and gone with 1 or 2 guys.
I met my wife in a bar, the bar i now own if that makes her a bargirl then so what.
If that is the case then yes I married a bargirl. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dirk_Diggler

I think the failure rate for marriages is far higher when the guy has only known the girl from a long distance, with the odd 2/3 weeks period of being together...I would not even consider marrying a girl that I had not lived with for a min of 6 months (that would still be far too quick in my book), but when you just meet a girl, and then dont see her for months on end but keep sending money etc thinking shes waiting only for you till your next visit its just stupid, even more stupid when you say "Its Ok, shes only wanking guys off but not going to their bedrooms! She obviously loves me!".

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

This girl was formally the "most popular" lady in the area in which the bar is situated in BKK. She is very proud of that and has been a bar girl for a number of years.

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

To answer you Diggler we both lived in BKK for a year, but he has known her for a few years while we travelled to and from Thailand for work.

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

Just curious Dave, why did you buy a go go bar?

----------


## davethailand

> Just curious Dave, why did you buy a go go bar?


I did'nt :Smile:

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

So what kind of bar do you own?

----------


## davethailand

A live music bar.
The Blues Factory in Pattaya. :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

It's one of those very loud places I believe that you cant hold a conversation  :Smile:  They have a very big LOUD American guy fronting it all on the band front, and unfortuneately people seem to like it, no idea why as they aint even got naked birds wandering about.

----------


## davethailand

> they aint even got naked birds wandering about.


Thats the whole idea. :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

dave you have seen how popular the beer gals are that serve differant brands of beers in bars, now just imagine if you had 50 blow job gals, you could open at 9am and be packed allday  :Smile:

----------


## davethailand

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Blake7
> ...


What about paying for their services though? :sheep2:

----------


## britmaveric

> dave you have seen how popular the beer gals are that serve differant brands of beers in bars, now just imagine if you had 50 blow job gals, you could open at 9am and be packed allday


Maybe Dave should hire your services as a Business Manager??  :bunny3:

----------


## friscofrankie

I married a bar girl in 1981, an avaricious, blood-sucking ****.  Took me for every dime she could get, and to this day, expects to make living off me.  A blond-haired, green-eyed monster of a bitch born in Oregon and raised by wolves, I swear.
I will regret ever meetin' her and takin her home from the bar where she worked 'til my dyin fuckin day...

Tell your friend to make the bitch head up to burriram to supervise the house or quit sending her money.  Jesus! How stupid can some people be?  Whether you friend would appreciate it or not you need to get someone to barfine her, take pictures and show them to him!  Might take a while, but eventually he'll be grateful.  Wonder how many other dudes are sending her cash?

----------


## benbaaa

> Wonder how many other dudes are sending her cash?


Well, I'm cancelling _my_ cheque, that's for sure.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

The number of guys who get suckered is enormous. Even long term, profesional ex-pats as a good friend of mine has proven (3 times now I believe) and even though the last one has admitted to just loving money and not guys, he still belives that she really did love him.

It took me 18 months to get proof that she was shagging another bloke (and bleeding him dry too) as he wouldn't believe the 'rumours'. In the end it was her other bloke who insisted the two guys talk about it. Luckily she went with the new guy.

I'm just waiting to see what he drags home next...

----------


## Storekeeper

Hey FF ... ever been to Alameda ? Back in 1994-1995 there were some super freak bargirls in that town ... after I got divorced they welcomed me back to the wonderful life of a single man ... them California girls are freaks I tell ya ... those damn girls will do anyting  :Wink:

----------


## mrsquirrel

An rather large American in town 300lbs+ met his wife in the US when he was 400lbs+. She was 38 he was the same age. Both of them at the sort of limits for getting married. Her for social reasons hi, for being purely a fat bastard.

So they got married on the condition that he lost weight - he did only 100lbs. He lived in the US she lived here. He paid towards her house which she already owned with motgage.

he then moved out here to teach English and they lived together for the first time. This was the first time he realised what a bitch she was to him. Sharp tongued evil woman (I like her).

He smashed her car to bits. So they had to buy a new one.

All his savings later into a Vigo and 10k a month payments he is paying for the house and car.

he can't go anywhere. Everything he has is in her name and not his.

He came here to make babies and have a family part of the deal. He's firing blanks.

Not sure what is going to happen but it can't be long until the shit really hits the fan.

----------


## peterpan

from My experience there are very few BG marriage sucess stories in the long term anyway, but there are sum. One of them being a mate of mine in OZ who came home with  a Nana girl, He tried to tell me she was a nurse only doing it part time, Yea right. Any way, she now owns two decent sized Restaurants in OZ. Both are blissfully happy. She gets up at 5Am to do the Fresh food markets and returns home at 11Pm every day. Dunno how she does it day & day out but she manages to . He has taken early retirement as she makes more than enough money to keep them both. :Surprised:

----------


## Little Chuchok

^ does she need a new husband?  :Smile:

----------


## Rigger

Bargirl or non bargirl I don’t really see that there is a great deferent’s. Just one is probably a bit better in the sack

----------


## Gazza

Been married to an ex-BG for 17 years. Got 2 kids of my own and a step-daughter that I also love as my own. In all the time I've been married I've heard and read of countless failures and scammings of farangs because there's always a story behind them. 
But I can't ever remember my wife saying to me "I just saw Serge and Lek today and you know what?........they're still married after 7 years together."  

You'll always hear about the relationships that fail but rarely hear of the successes because what's to tell about a successful marriage? :Confused:

----------


## Itchy

When a guy tells himself that a prostitute is a 'cashier' and that she isn't turning tricks, it takes more than a mate to tell him to get his head straight.

I've know guys who have been told, shown photos, caught the girl in the sack make a big show of how they are getting rid of her, and yet continue the relationship.

Some guys just love being abused - Go figure.


That's not to say it won't work out, but if a friend of mine was marrying a prostitute, I'd at least have a word with him.

Thereafter, his choice.

----------


## Blake7

> Bargirl or non bargirl I dont really see that there is a great deferents. Just one is probably a bit better in the sack


What does "a great deferent's" mean?

----------


## slimboyfat

should be ok as long as she really stops work and wasnt doing it for too long in the first place.

my main objection would be that she must be pretty lazy to do this kind of 'work'.

mind you i would probably do the same if the boot was on the other foot

----------


## Rigger

> What does "a great deferent's" mean?


Differences 
sorry fuck face

----------


## slimboyfat

> Originally Posted by Blake7
> 
> What does "a great deferent's" mean?
> 
> 
> Differences 
> sorry fuck face


sorry old chap, there should only be one difference.

please dont call me fuck face too

----------


## mrsquirrel

*Vas deferens.*

It's part of the male reproductive system.

----------


## Spin

> Bargirl or non bargirl I dont really see that there is a great difference. *Just one is probably a bit better in the sack*


My experience says the non Bg is better in bed.

Most bargirls I've been with were dry, lazy, selfish and mechanical in bed.

After casting my net a bit further I found that the real high revvers in the sack are the one's who have never been to a bar.

----------


## benbaaa

> Most bargirls I've been with were dry, lazy, selfish and mechanical in bed.


I doubt we've entertained the same companions, then.  Chalk and cheese, mate.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i married a virgin.
wouldn't necessarily go down that route again.

feels a bit like kiddy fiddling.

----------


## benbaaa

^ How would you know?  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

the evidence is palpable
 :Sad:

----------


## kingwilly

> Bargirl or non bargirl I dont really see that there is a great deferents. Just one is probably a bit better in the sack


IME the non-bargirls are WAY better in the sack......

----------


## Little Chuchok

> i married a virgin.
> .


So when is she going to have sex with a bloke then?  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> 
> Bargirl or non bargirl I dont really see that there is a great deferents. Just one is probably a bit better in the sack
> 
> 
> What does "a great deferent's" mean?


aussie speeling - i tink u Brits spel it Difference





get with the program! sheesh!

----------


## slimboyfat

well maybe the non-bargirls are actually ex-bargirls.

apart from the virgins ofcourse (although i heard there are doctors who can fix that too)

----------


## slimboyfat

> i married a virgin.
> .


so you deflowered her on your wedding night?

how old fashioned

----------


## ChiangMai noon

yes, I'm not *strictly* being honest.
i married a virgin that i had met.

It's why I enjoy geting on my high horse often.

I feel empowered.

----------


## slimboyfat

isnt it a bit of a pain having to train her?

i dont think i'd have the time or the patience for that kind of thing.

its bad enough having to explain how i like my shirts ironed

----------


## Thetyim

Marrying a virgin must be a bit like teaching your chauffer to drive

----------


## Blake7

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Blake7
> ...


As we can see Rigger is one of our more intellectual members...

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> isnt it a bit of a pain having to train her?
> 
> i dont think i'd have the time or the patience for that kind of thing.


i thought she was worth spending some time over.
She eventualy held my hand on Doi Suthep after 5 months of courtship.

sex, i can do without for long periods, so it was worth the wait.

----------


## Spin

^ I can relate to that, my current gf was having none of it until i had dated her for about 6 months.

----------


## Spin

^ i was pushing my balls around in front of me in a wheelbarrow :Very Happy:

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

My missus was a student when i met her and it took ages to get anywhere with her. She was inexperienced but teaching her was so much fun.

----------


## Dirk_Diggler

Maybe one of the reasons for guys saying the non-BG were better in bed was because if your not paying the girl shes there because she *-wants-* to be there, thus your not just some customer and shes more likely to be enjoying it at the same time and getting into it.

----------


## Spin

^ yep, thats part of it.

----------


## dirtydog

Actually I think the non bar girl is more likely to believe you when you suggest some perverse sexual act is quite normal in your home country  :Smile:

----------


## Rigger

> As we can see Rigger is one of our more intellectual members...


Thank you Fuck face  :Smile:

----------


## Blake7

Perhaps everyone should post photos of their ex bar girl girl friends and wives and we can all report or not they have been bar fined recently.

----------


## Spin

> Actually I think the non bar girl is more likely to believe you when you suggest some perverse sexual act is quite normal in your home country


I got brown thumbs to prove it :Wink:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> Actually I think the non bar girl is more likely to believe you when you suggest some perverse sexual act is quite normal in your home country 
> 
> 
> I got brown thumbs to prove it


Been bowling again?  :Cool:

----------


## Spin

^ every tuesday night

----------


## davethailand

> Perhaps everyone should post photos of their ex bar girl girl friends and wives and we can all report or not they have been bar fined recently.


If my wife was to screw about it certainly would'nt be with the likes of you lot. :sheep2:

----------


## dirtydog

> If my wife was to screw about it certainly would'nt be with the likes of you lot.


I have been told on many occassions that I am a sexy guy, well apart from the beer belly and that, but apart from that I am a sex symbol in Thailand, I reckon she would jump at the chance of having sex with one of Pattayas sex symbols  :Smile:

----------


## davethailand

> I have been told on many occassions that I am a sexy guy, well apart from the beer belly and that, but apart from that I am a sex symbol in Thailand, I reckon she would jump at the chance of having sex with one of Pattayas sex symbols


 :Very Happy:

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

Really i thought i was the sexiest guy in Thailand. When ever i walk past a bar the girls shout compliments at the top of their voices, does anyone else get this.

----------


## zorin

Just out of interest. How old were you guys when you had your first encounter with a bargirl ?
I was 17.

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

I was 22

----------


## Bung

> A friend of mine is planning on marrying a bar girl, he has been with her for a number of years and she still works in the bar. There has been ups and downs and he is cool with the thought that although she supposably doesn't go with men she wanks them off in the bar and anything that goes on in there is cool. She now though works outside getting the men in, now i have walked past this bar many a time and she hasnt been outside. I tell him and he says "oh she is just lazy dont worry about it". Right after this he says he has been sending her £500 pounds a month to build a house in Burriram. He hasnt seen any pics and she isnt overseeing the build. Dont get me wrong she is a lovely girl and while i lived in BKK she helped me set my flat up and showed me how bills are paid etc. He says he loves her but doesnt trust her, so how can this work? Has anyone else been in a proper relationship with a bar girl?


There's some good bar girls and some bad ones, just as there are good non bargirls and bad ones. Some will make you very happy for the rest of your life and some will never stop until they have got every baht out of you. Some are a combination of the two.

Your mate is nuts if he thinks there is a house being built with that money. You better show him this thread, there is a lot of experience talking here.

There's what, 70 million people here say half are women and half are shaggable. How many great girls are here that would love to have a nice farang husband to choose from? 

Look around and try before you buy. A lot.

----------


## man with no head

> Really i thought i was the sexiest guy in Thailand. When ever i walk past a bar the girls shout compliments at the top of their voices, does anyone else get this.


I do every time. It's like feeling 10,000 pairs of eyes moving as I walk past.

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

Yeah i agree Bung. Now dont get me wrong she is a very nice lady and has a good heart but ... and theres always a but and this one is that she is very lazy and doing what with his money!

----------


## slimboyfat

maybe the amount of horror bargirl relationships is also down to the men involved. 
About 75% of the western men i see around pattaya look like the scum of the earth......not the nice farang husband that Bung mentioned.

----------


## Storekeeper

Women are control freaks no matter where they come from.

----------


## Rigger

> Women are control freaks no matter where they come from


Well some of us need a bit of control  :Smile:

----------


## Rigger

> About 75% of the western men i see around pattaya look like the scum of the earth


I dont normaly judge people on there looks as it really doesnt tell you anything about the person. Lot of the relationships fail because the guy is 50 or 60 years old and the girl is 20 odd. Nothing in common, Like who when they were 20 wanted to sleep with a wrinkle 50-60 year old. The other thing is drugs if your wife was a BG and still hangs with her friends there is a chance she is on yaba which turns them into a frigin Psycho 
Anyway the 75% of farangs in pattaya would be punters not husband and wife
I guess most girls cant be as lucky as mine and bungs wife and score a couple of young good looking bike riding Aussies  :Razz:

----------


## Spin

> Just out of interest. How old were you guys when you had your first encounter with a bargirl ?
> I was 17.


I pity you greatly

At 17 you should be getting girls using wit and charm, not paying for it.

Bargirls are playthings for the older gent. and i say that with the greatest respect for guys on here.

Any youth who is hanging around them and using their services has some real problems in my opinion.

----------


## slimboyfat

> Anyway the 75% of farangs in pattaya would be punters not husband and wife


erm we were talking about bargirl marriages right?

.......and i imagine their husbands were punters

----------


## Thetyim

> I guess most girls cant be as lucky as mine and bungs wife and score a couple of young good looking bike riding Aussies


Don't listen to a word he speaks

This is Rigger

----------


## slimboyfat

and it looks like his nappy is full

----------


## Storekeeper

That's what CMN will look like in about 25 more years.

Sorry all I fugged that one up. That picture is actually CMN in his golfing attire.

----------


## Storekeeper

A site you can use to help understand women:

All About My Vagina

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> I guess most girls cant be as lucky as mine and bungs wife and score a couple of young good looking bike riding Aussies
> 
> 
> Don't listen to a word he speaks
> 
> This is Rigger


Close Thetyim but I am not that old and dont wear glasses  :Smile:

----------


## man with no head

> Women are control freaks no matter where they come from.


They may be...for a short time. You gotta let them know who is the boss in the long run.

Ultimately I think men have it made. It's easier for an older man to get a younger woman than an older woman to get a younger man.

----------


## NickA

> I guess most girls cant be as lucky as mine and bungs wife and score a couple of young good looking bike riding Aussies


Shit, I'm sorry mate, when did you find out she was cheating on you?

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> I guess most girls cant be as lucky as mine and bungs wife and score a couple of young good looking bike riding Aussies
> 
> 
> Shit, I'm sorry mate, when did you find out she was cheating on you?


I was talking about me  :Sad:  OK so I am not as pretty as DD and  wear tight leather pants  :Smile:

----------


## zorin

> I pity you greatly
> 
> At 17 you should be getting girls using wit and charm, not paying for it.
> 
> Bargirls are playthings for the older gent. and i say that with the greatest respect for guys on here.
> 
> Any youth who is hanging around them and using their services has some real problems in my opinion.


So its ok if older men that are more likelier to be in a relationship/married to use their services. As appose to a youthful 17 year old just setting out into the big wild world on his education in life.

----------


## Storekeeper

Plenty of 40ish British hooligans had their 17 year old sons with them in Pattaya during the World Cup.

----------


## Rigger

A mate had his young 16 year old son over here living for a while  he was cruising around on his dads Harley drink piss and rooting every bar girl in Phuket (free bees) mine you as all the girls just wanted to do a young farang for a change 
Had to send the kid back as he had turned into his dad at age 16

----------


## Spin

> Plenty of 40ish British hooligans had their 17 year old sons with them in Pattaya during the World Cup.


I think you underline my point quite nicely. Thanks SK

----------


## Spin

> I pity you greatly
> 
> At 17 you should be getting girls using wit and charm, not paying for it.
> 
> Bargirls are playthings for the older gent. and i say that with the greatest respect for guys on here.
> 
> Any youth who is hanging around them and using their services has some real problems in my opinion.
> 			
> 		
> ...


I did not say it was ok or not, nor did i comment on relationship status.
I just think that hanging around whores at that age is fucked up.
Go and try to pull some quality women who are educated and have a future and a chance in life. Better to stay away from these girls who have a nasty habit of pressing the self destruct button and taking the farang with them both financially and emotionally.

----------


## Storekeeper

My experience is based on the many fellas who have married Filipina BGs over the years ... and I think many of you rush to judgement.

Please don't make me tear your eak ass shit up with my philosophy on "Freelancers" ... I don't need CMN to be sending me PMs spanking me for hurtin' yer feelings.

----------


## zorin

> Better to stay away from these girls who have a nasty habit of pressing the self destruct button and taking the farang with them both financially and emotionally.


I think its fair to say they are hardly going to finacially ruin a 17 year old. Now the older gents you speak, they of course are more vunerable. I would guess at the age of the farangs that jump from hotels would average an age of 50. Yet to hear of any 17 year old doing it !
Better at the age of 17 to get it out of your system, learn that bargirls are simply prostitutes and move on with life.
I think you are underestimating the youth that travels to Thailand.

----------


## Thetyim

> I am a sex symbol in Thailand, I reckon she would jump at the chance of having sex with one of Pattayas sex symbols

----------


## Skulldigger

[quote=zorin;167650]


> Better at the age of 17 to get it out of your system, learn that bargirls are simply prostitutes and move on with life.


Was it really necessary for you to fuck a few before coming to that very simple conclusion? Sorry, but it should be obvious enough even to a retarded rock.

----------


## mad_dog

Contact daley, boy blonco _et al_

----------


## Dirk_Diggler

Dont see the problem with BGs myself...whatever you wish to refer them as, just have a great night and party out at the bars...if your 17 years old or 70, enjoy life when you can and dont hold back.

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

They are good for fun, good for a fuck and good to see the back of in the morning

----------


## kingwilly

> Really i thought i was the sexiest guy in Thailand. When ever i walk past a bar the girls shout compliments at the top of their voices, does anyone else get this.


if u listen carefully they usually shout out _darkling_ not darling.

roughly translates as monkeys' ass hole.

----------


## kingwilly

> They are good for fun, good for a fuck and good to see the back of in the morning


agreed. but i never pay them for sex i pay them to leave !

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

The ole saying "i hate to say goodbye but i love to see you leave"

----------


## RDN

> agreed. but i never pay them for sex i pay them to leave !


Heh, heh! I wonder who said that?  :Smile: 

 .   "You don't pay them for the sex, you pay them to leave" - Charlie Sheen

----------


## Little Chuchok

^ Charlie Sheen.Got to admire that lad! :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Read through all the threads and i began to wonder. Why did my non-bar girl wife agree to marry me? I have been a whore all of my life...

----------


## sho1994gun

> Read through all the threads and i began to wonder. Why did my non-bar girl wife agree to marry me? I have been a whore all of my life...


 


at least you speak the truth about this Hillbilly.....

----------


## the dogcatcher

My gf was not a bg when I met her, but the family is very poor. The other girls  in the family havnt been sent to patters or bk. 
She said she used to wash up in the hardrock but I and no one else can be absolutly sure about someones past.
Any how, has anyone got any experience with laos birds, are they different at all or are all the little darlings in Asian money grabin sweeties.

----------


## pai nai ma

malarky

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Hey Dogcatcher, look at the date on this topic.

----------


## Fstop

Hire a PI to investigate her if you're not sure. There are loads in Bangkok.

----------


## Dalton

Avoid girls in general, two pieces of red meat has exact the same effect as a pussy + it's much cheaper, even if you use fillet mignon every time... :Smile:

----------


## Dalton

> She said she used to wash up in the hardrock but I and no one else can be absolutly sure about someones past.


Do you really wanna know ???

----------


## Loy Toy

> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> She said she used to wash up in the hardrock but I and no one else can be absolutly sure about someones past.
> 
> 
> Do you really wanna know ???


Exactly.

Just keep an eye on your wallet and take it day by day.

----------


## Rigger

> She said she used to wash up in the hardrock but I and no one else can be absolutly sure about someones past.


I would worry to much about her past as I dont think any of us have perfect back grounds

----------


## Dalton

^ Spot on mate, I wouldn't like my wife to dig up in mine....

----------


## britmaveric

> Hire a PI to investigate her if you're not sure. There are loads in Bangkok.


Couldn't PI tell lady he's investigating, ask for dosh from her for good report, then get paid again by his client???

----------


## good2bhappy

^ you've been reading too many novels

----------


## Fstop

> Originally Posted by durianfan
> 
> 
> Hire a PI to investigate her if you're not sure. There are loads in Bangkok.
> 
> 
> Couldn't PI tell lady he's investigating, ask for dosh from her for good report, then get paid again by his client???


Hire one that isn't Thai, then.

----------


## Scottish Gary

I married a bar girl 5 years ago and every thing has been great. She lives with me in the UK. She has a job cooking in a Thai restaurant and im a Firefighter so we are not exactly rolling in cash but we are happy. Like all relationships some work some don't. I had been going to Pattaya for years happy to be a butterfly until one day i fell in love. It can happen. It maybe helps that there is not a big age gap between us but you have to give these girls a chance. Don't judge them entirely on the way they struggle to make a living. We all have skeletons in the closet.
You will find that the majority of guys who slag these girls off usually have major issues with women in general.

----------


## britmaveric

^most likely a bad bar girl experience - found 99% to be quite sweet.

----------


## Scottish Gary

> ^most likely a bad bar girl experience - found 99% to be quite sweet.


I don't know what it is about these sites but the bad stories seem to be a lot more popular than the happy ones.

I know loads of bar girls and the vast majority are decent girls.
I would trust them a lot more than some of the scum farangs you see waddling about.

----------


## Mr Pot

I've never saw this thread until now; the subject is so taboo now.  There is no one established on this forum with a love for SLAGDOGS.
 :pullsleigh: 














Apart from Scampy  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

Steady up Potty, Slag dogs are alright, in context.   :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by durianfan
> 
> 
> Hire a PI to investigate her if you're not sure. There are loads in Bangkok.
> 
> 
> Couldn't PI tell lady he's investigating, ask for dosh from her for good report, then get paid again by his client???


Heh...the Thais are infinitely smarter than your average Farang.  One trick they use is the 'schoolgirl uniform' pic.  There's photo shops all over that have uniforms for just that occasion! :rofl:

----------


## spiff

Anything wrong with bargirls?

----------


## Nawty

only if they catch something

----------


## Sparky

^ Only if you catch something from them .

----------

